# Ride Along at 128mph in DC Plasma



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

nice, I enjoyed that turbine sound


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats! Nice to see more EVs in the 10's.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome video John, nice to see you made it to the site. 



John Metric said:


> Hey, bored of putzing along at 50mph to try to save energy? feeling hungry since dinner was an hour ago and your still driving home? want to feel real EV excitement again even if only vicariously?
> 
> Try riding along with DC Plasma at 128mph, woot.
> 
> ...


----------

